
CodeScoop Demo – Interactive Extraction of Examples from Existing Code - polm23
https://codescoop.berkeley.edu/
======
dang
The paper is at
[https://codescoop.berkeley.edu/files/ExampleExtraction.pdf](https://codescoop.berkeley.edu/files/ExampleExtraction.pdf).

